# My small EG site



## NSKuber (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope my new site will be very interesting for those who loves 2x2!
There you can find all EG algs I use and information about EG method and AntiCLL method!
English site
Russian site
Every alg has a video!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2011)

Aha! I really like your CLL images!


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 8, 2011)

They are actually not mine, I took them from cubemir.ru, other russian website


----------



## Escher (Aug 8, 2011)

You made me possibly my favourite CLL case <3


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 8, 2011)

i really like the site man. next time link the links so i dont have to copy and paste it into the url box. but great site. the images are very nice


----------



## Anthony (Aug 8, 2011)

Escher said:


> You made me possibly my favourite CLL case <3


 
You're welcome.


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 8, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> English site: nskuber-en.ucoz.ru
> Russian site: nskuber.ucoz.ru


 

Websites not working for me 
I copied the links and pasted them in the address bar and pressed the enter button,but still it isn't working


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually took names from Anthony, VERY big thaks to you Anthony, you are one of the best 2x2ers!
BTW, what is Westicles?
It's so unusual word for me 
*ilikecubing*,
I really don't know what's your prolem, sorry :/


----------



## MrData (Aug 9, 2011)

The opposite cases page is awesome. Thanks.

Oh and Westicles is Weston.


----------



## Weston (Aug 9, 2011)

You called?


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 9, 2011)

Honored that I get to be *THE* EG case.


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank Anthony for that 
BTW, did a small update, mentioned another way to find algs.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 15, 2011)

Just a little bump for people who are interested in 2x2 and haven't seen it yet


----------

